# St. Lucia



## rynker (Oct 24, 2010)

Which exchange company would I have the best chance of getting into St. Lucia for summer of 2012, RCI or II.  I have excellent exchangers in both.  I own weeks not points.


----------



## lobsterlover (Oct 25, 2010)

*St lucia*

With I.I. there are only 3 resorts in St. Lucia. Newly joined Windjammer Landing (my home resort) won't have much available because they have just become affiliated with I.I. All new purchases no longer have the ability to join RCI unless they already have a week with them. So with out many deposits there are not many trades to pick up. In fact I have not seen it once.

Another resort is also newly joined to I.I. called Cap Maison. I don't expect to see much available from them either. It is a very high end resort, high maintainence I'm sure, also newly built so most people would use their timeshare. It would also fetch a good rental price.
The third resort is Bay Gardens which I'm sure you may have a good chance of getting.

As for RCI, I have points but I see a lot of Windjammer Landing come up for the summer. Also oasis marigot comes up and is presently available on Extra's. Windjammer comes up quite often on Extras as well.
Although I'm not a weeks member i would say your chances are better with RCI. Perhaps a weeks member could chime in.
Good luck


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 25, 2010)

You should go with RCI.
I never saw windjammer landing on II even with my four seasons.
I saw many summer weeks on RCI, 2BRs and 1BRs with my Hilton points.


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Lobsterlover....Why is it that I do not see ANY listings for Anything in St. Lucia in my Interval book.? Should I be looking somewhere else for islands I would like to go to but are not listed in the Interval resort directory?


----------



## Larry (Oct 25, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> Lobsterlover....Why is it that I do not see ANY listings for Anything in St. Lucia in my Interval book.? Should I be looking somewhere else for islands I would like to go to but are not listed in the Interval resort directory?



Check the II on line directory all 3 are listed and were probably added after your Interval book was published over a year ago.


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 27, 2010)

Larry, Thank you. I've added a few additional places for my exchange. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## BocaRatonegetaway (Oct 27, 2010)

I've used II and have great results. My friend is trying to get me with Windjammer, he says there's lots of extras that come up! Does any one know more about RCI?


_________________________

Goodbye work| Hello retirement and traveling|familyleisure.com


----------



## rynker (Oct 27, 2010)

I was looking at RCI directory on line and it doesn't list Windjammer in St. Lucia.  Did they remove it?


----------



## Larry (Oct 27, 2010)

*It is listed with RCI*



rynker said:


> I was looking at RCI directory on line and it doesn't list Windjammer in St. Lucia.  Did they remove it?



Just looked at RCI and Windjammer is there including 5 other resorts in St. Lucia. I think you need to look at Lesser Antilles Islands then St. Lucia.


----------

